

Show HN: My Saturday night project: Supercoinflip - voodoomagicman

When I have a hard time deciding which restaurant to go to w/ friends or my girlfriend, I usually fire up coffee and do something like:<p>choices = ['pho', 'gyros', 'pizza', 'burritos']
console.log choices[Math.floor(Math.random()*choices.length)]<p>Supercoinflip is meant to save me some typing (although I went back and forth on the styles enough that its payback time is probably in the 10s of years).  It is written in coffee/sass, compiled into a single static html file, and then run on heroku w/ rack.<p>http://supercoinflip.com
======
pepsi_can
How about allowing me to type each item separated by comas?

~~~
voodoomagicman
I actually had thought of that too, but wanted to keep the instructions as
short as possible. Maybe commas separting choices w/ enter submitting the form
would work better though? I will play around w/ that if I do any updates.

------
voodoomagicman
clickable: <http://supercoinflip.com>

